
Facebook reportedly suspends share trading ahead of IPO - llambda
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2012/01/facebook-reportedly-freezes-share-selling-ahead-of-ipo.html
======
sp332
If FB has 500 million users and is "valued at" $100 billion, they're planning
to get $200 out of you. I feel like they're leaving money on the table. Surely
my privacy, conversations, connections etc. are worth more than that over the
years I will use the service? Why don't they give the option of being the
customer? They'd give me all the stats and data that they would give to
advertisers. Even if they only charge $2/month to work for me instead of
working for advertisers, it would take 8.5 years to make more than $200 from
me.

(Well, if they plan to expand their userbase to say 1 billion, then you're
only worth $100. But still.)

